# Pierre Gagnaire - Reflections on Culinary Artistry



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had this book for awhile, and have read it cover to cover many times. All I can say is that this book has inspired me more than any other. Offers great insight into Gagnaire's style and philosophy (as well as a mini biography of Pierre Gagnaire), and rather than give away recipes (it doesn't have any) it inspires the reader to create. The photos are stunning as well (for people like me who sometimes just want to look at food-porn). 

This book would probably appeal more to serious cooks and professionals than home-cooks, unless you simply want a good read. From a practicality standpoint, it's probably the most useless book I have. Of course, if I could sum up the entire book in 1 word, it would be 'inspiring'. (and for that is easily worth the price)


----------



## shahed (Dec 22, 2005)

totaly agree with ya mate,

as soon as i pick this book up i end up putting it straight back down to head into the kitchen. Its totaly inspiring and well written, full of classic qoutes. I think the book can really be usefull to aspiring chefs as it has many pages on marroges of ingrediants ect... 

all in all a good read and totaly inspiring.


----------

